# I really wanted a 300 mag.



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I purchased my first rifle last week. After researching what I could and asking opinions here and there I decided I wanted a weatherby 300 mag. and I figured I would go with the synthetic stock/stainless.

I ended up finding a used remington 30-06 for such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I'm a little bummed because the ballistics aren't quite as impressive, despite what campfire says. Still, I probably saved enough money I'll be able to talk my wife into buying my first handgun a little sooner. Someday I'll buy that weatherby


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice! The .30-06 is a great gun, lots of factory loads available. It doesn't have the ballistics of a larger .300 but the short range trajectory you can't tell the difference. You can still reach out with those 500 yard shots, just not as flat shooting at the bigger ones.

Check out the .30-06 Accelerator, now you have an incredible flat shooting varmint gun in addition to a large caliber.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the 30-06. I think you will really like it. 
Congrats!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Out to about 400 yards, the '06 will do anything the 300 can do, only a whole lot cheaper. It doesn't have the velocity the magnums do and doesn't shoot as flat either, but it will kill a deer, elk, or moose just as dead as any of the magnums. They won't be able to tell the difference.

The .30-06 will also be cheaper to shoot, easier on your shoulder, easier on your ears, and ammo is available at virtually every mom and pop store that sells any ammo. Sometimes the magnums are not always available at some of the more remote sites.

Also, cheaper ammo means more practice for the same $$. More practice means you can become a better shot, which also translates into more humane kills. It is a win-win situation!

OK, so I am a little biased toward the '06. I bought mine almost 30 years ago and still love it. Give it a fair chance and you'll love yours as well.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

I wonder how many gun writers we could all quote that have said " the 30-06 is the most versital cartrige ever." I belive them all....


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just remember to wear some gloves the first time you pick it up. :lol: :lol: Congrats! I don't think you will be disapointed. When do I get to shoot it?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You have made a great selection. Congrats.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ahhh.. my favorite caliber.

You will not be dissapointed. Congrats.

sawsman


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you made a good choice with the 30-06. You can still take an Elk with it, and have a great time shooting it too. And I agree with the cheaper ammo comment made too, especially being your first rifel you dont want the super expensive calibers yet. Give yourself some time to become accustomed to the recoil and learn good controll with the 30-06 and then you can move on to a larger caliber. Odds are you will find you are pretty happy with this round and may just stick with it forever. I honestly think the 300 Win Mag has a lot of hype about it anyways. I think that it is a great caliber, but I dont know many guys that are HONESTLY shooting more than 300 yards.

When it comes time to buy another rifle or handgun, ask the forum what we like and we'll steer you toward something you'll be happy with.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I really wanted a 300 Mag. So I bought one. It is a really nice lightweight rifle. A Winchester Win-Lite. Has a nice McMillan Kevlar stock. It is an awesome rifle. It weighs 7 1/4 pounds with a Leupold 3-9 Compact scope. Recoil from a benchrest is "interesting". I used it to separate my shoulder while shooting from the prone position. I also have a 270 Winchester that weighs in at 6 3/4 pounds that gets to go hunting with me.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement. Because I had my brother-in-law pick it up in Logan I still haven't had the chance to pick it up - I blame all the sick people at the hospital causing me to work 60 hours per week. Campfire made the sarcastic comment about wearing gloves because he thinks the gun is hot. It sounded a little suspicious due to the fact that my brother-in-law met the vendor in a parking lot and paid cash for the gun. Another guy we work with told his dad about the other guns for sale by this vendor, his father met the guy at his home and bought 3 guns. Legit. 

I'm glad I got a gun that shoots a little cheaper ammo - I went through sticker shock when I saw the difference between the .06 and the weatherby 300 ammo at cabelas. I'd love to reload, but that's probably a few years down the road before I dedicate the time and money to it. 

Loke, how's the shoulder? Campfire is a physical therapist. If you need one, I would recommend going with anyone but him


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

check out the hornady light mag round in 30-06...you'll love it. you can only use it in bolt action rifles. check out their web site on ammo. I turned my buddy on to them...you will be happy with everything it brings to the table....escpially the meat


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The shoulder went about 17 years ago. I blew out the same one about five years ago at work. I got to meet the BYU football team's orthopedic surgeon over that one. It is fine except when I have to shovel snow.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> The shoulder went about 17 years ago. I blew out the same one about five years ago at work. I got to meet the BYU football team's orthopedic surgeon over that one. *It is fine except when I have to shovel snow*.


 -_O-

Oh....boo hoo Mrs. Loke....my shoulder hurts...


----------

